# Zugriffsrechte auf einzelne Ordner



## keenig (23. August 2007)

hjallo zusammen, ich bin ein fölliger Linux anfänger. So ich sitz hier for einem Linux und hab einen Benutzter, der sich per ssh auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis einlogt. Der User sollte eigentlich nur auf dieses Verzeichnis zugrif haben, mit dem befehl "cd .." komm ich ins tiefer verzeichnis und von da aus kann ich dan mit "cd einverzeichnis" überall hinwechseln. ich möchte aber, das der user in kein anderes verzeichnis schauen kann. muss ich bei jedem verzeichnis die rechte einzeln vergeben, wenn ja, wie mach ich das. ich kann mich als root einloggen.

besten dank


----------



## keenig (23. August 2007)

ok, ich habs geschafft, höhö. also ich hab al root eingeloggt und dann mit dem befehl "ls -l /verzeinis/" die rechte rausgelesen, dann hab ich mit dem befehl "chmod o-r /verzeinis/subverzeinis/" die read rechte für others entfernt und ebenfalls anstelle von o-r, o-x die executive rechte für others. der besitzter war anders als der user dem ich die rechte verweigern wollte, deshalt rechte entfernen für others.

lg keenig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2007)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Die von Dir nun vorgenommene Aenderung betrifft jetzt uebrigens nicht nur User die sich per SSH einloggen sondern auch lokale User.

Zudem moechte ich Dich bitten in Zukunft doch bitte auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung, und andere Finessen der deutschen Sprache zu achten.


----------

